# When did you get your first girlfriend/boyfriend?



## Chairydoo (Mar 27, 2010)

*__________*

__________


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still waiting....
Actually, I would say that for really close to having girlfriends....twice. First at 17, second at 21. Neither panned out.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Never have, don't think i ever will. I came semi quasi close when I was about 15 but my anxieties (of all sorts, but especially around food. Was afraid to eat with other people) got in the way.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

15.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

18


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

17.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

19


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I was 20.Had a one month thing when I was 18,but I don't count that as a relationship..


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I had a two month thing 3 months ago, but not a relationship, so never.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

16 (almost 17) but I didn't want the relationship (and for that reason almost never referred to him as my boyfriend until we'd broken up). I've never had another since.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Depending on how we define GF my answer would either be 20+ or never.

I guess the definition is pretty liberal if one can have a GF pre-teen where a relationship is a little crush that lasts a really long time like more than a whole week!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

17


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aces_Shy said:


> 17


Aye, Having 17 girlfriends would be too much work fer me.
How do you still find time fer yer hobbies like? 

My first girlfriend was really cool. I'm not in touch with her anymore but I'm really happy that she was my first. She was a great person. 
I think I was about 17 at the time as well.
I broke up with her because of something she wrote on a year-book. Everyone had to answer a question and the question she got was "have you ever been in love". She answered "Yes". And I thought she was talking about her Ex. So I dumped her.
I later found out that it was me she had been talking about.
I tried to apologise and fix things but she said I'd let her down and wouldn't take me back.

I felt like a such a muppet.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

14. Thank God for my **** years. I haven't had an actual real life boyfriend since I was 19 which panics me so! People I know think that I don't have a boyfriend because I just don't want one, but I have always wanted someone more than anything in the world.

Edited to add; I had my first boyfriend at 12. I forgot a whole series of boyfriends I had at the end of primary school, so long ago now.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I was five. We used to smooch after class until the teachers yelled at us.

Seastar: haha @ **** years. Yes, thank goodness for those. I recommend them to all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I was 18


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

first everything at 21. Didn't last long though (cus of SA). No regrets, lived and learned.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

pita said:


> I was five. We used to smooch after class until the teachers yelled at us.


Hehe


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I was like 14 or 15, aah loves young dream! :mushy


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I was 15. It was kind of innocent, she was actually younger than me. Maybe it doesn't even really count. If it doesn't, then I have to say I have never had one.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Age 25--defining girlfriend by the first time a woman agreed to be exclusive with me.


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 17, 2009)

15 or 16


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

15 or 16


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Still waiting... haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

15 or 16 I was in highschool it lasted all of 4 months.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

18


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was 13! It was hilarious cos we were set up by the senior students in the school! He told everyone on the bus he liked me, i went pure red! I was soooooooooooo shy at that age. Then we went out for a week! Then a year later we went out again and the night he broke up with me i kissed his best freind at the disco, the gossip went around the school the following Monday! Aw it was hilarious!
Since then only 2 other relationships!


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

22, but I'm not sure I would consider what we had as boyfriend/girlfriend.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

19, still with him.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Never


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've done everything else more than once but never dating longer than 2 months. Back then it was reasonable because I had issues but now I just question what is wrong with the other person...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmmm... first boyfriend... most people would think 16 but that was the first boy I had sex with.... not really my first boyfriend but he was my first friend w/benefits.

Lots of friends... lots of benefits... 2 marriages... but my first REAL boyfriend as in real dating and really feeling like boyfriend/girlfriend was last year when I was 43.

How crazy is that.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow this thread is depressing me.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> Wow this thread is depressing me.


Me too.

The results are pretty sad. Almost half of us haven't experienced a relationship yet.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Chairydoo said:


> When did you get your first girlfriend/boyfriend?


never, I never even gotten close to getting one...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Age 4


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Seriously.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

13 I think.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

To be honest, it seems that more people had bf/gf on here than I originally thought, its great for those people but kinda depressing for the rest of us. How did you pople manage getting a relationship.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

15


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

15


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

20+. Indecisive as to which one officially counts as the "first." :lol


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

14


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

12. We held hands and he would draw me pictures of sharks on a daily basis. 'Twas true love at it's finest.

The first one that mattered to me was at 15 and lasted throughout most of high school.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Interesting contrast in the comments.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

18. Lasted for almost 3 months. First really serious relationship where we talked about marriage and had plans on moving out - 20. Lasted about a year. I suck at keeping relationships.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

not yet im 16 currently , ive done 'everything' with the opposite sex and been with many of them but the funny thing is...i havent got a girlfriend yet. 

well if you count a 1 day girlfriend back when i was 12 then okay haha 
but other than that nope.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I put 20+, but I don't even consider that a relationship (it was totally long distance). So while I guess technically I fit in the 20+ category, I still feel like a "never".


----------



## STUKINHERE10 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was 26 when i had a "real" girlfriend.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I was in fifth grade, he was a neighbor, first time I was french kissed.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

liarsclub said:


> I was 10 or 11, but it didn't last long. He ended it because I wouldn't talk to him. I liked him for the entire 5th grade so it was something of a conquest.


10, really. At that age I probably still thought girls had cooties.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

At 18.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

sabueed said:


> To be honest, it seems that more people had bf/gf on here than I originally thought, its great for those people but kinda depressing for the rest of us. How did you pople manage getting a relationship.


 :|:yes:|


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

sabueed said:


> To be honest, it seems that more people had bf/gf on here than I originally thought, its great for those people but kinda depressing for the rest of us. How did you pople manage getting a relationship.


He was my best friend throughout high school. I asked him out, he initially rejected me, then reconsidered and apologized. It only lasted for the summer. It was sorta doomed, because we were going to colleges six hours apart. So it only lasted a few months. That was my only technical relationship, although I've dated a bit. I'm really glad I didn't switch schools for him or anything, I still see him when I go back home and I can't see how we were ever compatible.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I feel for all the people w/o experience. Most of the times I felt suicidal it was from this issue, feeling so hopeless about it. Although I always put more in the idea of a relationship than I should have. I think I saw it as a way to get the love that I never had. And, really, I don't think women are into that concept. Unless they're your therapist. 

I was 34 before I had a real, actual girlfriend. It was so weird, to be able to say that word. It lasted a few months. My SA derailed it. That's still the only one. 

There were some deformed half-relationships before that. 

I don't think I should even try again until I fix myself, if that's even possible.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

13.... Things were so easy back then. Now **** just being in the same room as girl freaks me out.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

17


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't even really remember. I suppose 17 or just after I turned 18. Although I dunno exactly when you want to call it a relationship since at first it was an online relationship which then turned in to us flying to see each other and eventually him moving here after I started college. Which is the only reason I can guess at an age. We had to of starting seeing each other before I started college.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

19.


----------



## XbrokenpaperdollX (Apr 8, 2010)

18. And still together.


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

21. Met her online, unattractive, young, the whole embarrassing 9 yards.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

never

/combo breaker


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2008)

almost 23 & haven't even been close.. yikes.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ive never had a boyfriend/girlfriend


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

23 and I am with the majority that voted that option.


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

My first girlfriend and date was in the second grade. Nothing afterward.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

16? but it was one of those online things. Met him when I was 18 then broke up. Ha


----------



## PerfectStrangersx (Mar 8, 2010)

I was about 2 or 3 years old, lol. There was a wee boy who lived next door to me who I used to kiss and hold hands with until he moved abroad with his family when we were 5.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

20+. It was the last thing on my mind.

The loneliest times of my life are nearly always within relationships.


----------



## AndrewHogan (Apr 22, 2010)

I was 19 and it was in my first year on college. Unfortunately it didn't last for long, but it was still a great experience to learn from.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

15


----------



## Abigale (Mar 24, 2010)

Thirteen. Not the best experience though >.>


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i remember i was in sixth grade she asked me out i was really embarrased i remember kids would come up behind us and try and get us to hold hands and i would pull away what could i say i was 11


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

never


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

19, but nearly 20


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

heartscontent said:


> 19. I had my first and second boyfriend that year. and i'm still with the second one.


How do you keep a relationship for so long? I may get guys, but I can NEVER keep them. I've been through 7 guys and the longest guy I've ever kept was a year. The other ones never lasted!!


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

18...let's just go back in time and make sure that one never happened...


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

*idk*

seriosuly idk i would say 17 realiticly but i felt we wernt really together if that makes sense. He didnt know me and i didnt know him. like serisouly we were to getehr to avoid being lonely neve really got to know each other only talked abt non serious things...so i still feel i never had a boyfreind =(


----------



## fieldsofhues (Apr 2, 2012)

If you count the ones at 5/6 then maybe, if not then I never had a "girlfriend", ouch right?


----------



## Imaverage (Feb 25, 2014)

never. i hope it happens soon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Have never had a girlfriend.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I was close but she's moving to Ohio and hasn't talked to me in days.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

20.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

17


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

20 as well. Had 1 or 2 of those non serious primary school "girlfriend"'s but my first proper girlfriend was at 20


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I think I was 13..maybe a year or so earlier. Totally overrated tbh


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

The chance that I get a girlfriend is 0%. I will not even get a kiss.


----------

